# Discontinued Injection



## nyyankees (Jun 24, 2009)

I could use a little input here on this one. Our pain Dr planned on doing a Translaminar, transforaminal and claudal epidural injection. The pt had bony overgrowth that made the Dr terminate the procedure.

Now, skin anesthesia (lidocaine) was used. Can I consider this induction of anesthesia and bill out the procedures with a 53 mod? Not 100% sure - since it's a local.

Thanks.


----------



## ALONNA (Jun 24, 2009)

Good Morning,

If you would look in your, Cpt manual Under Appendix A under modifier 53 it will explain how it is used but since the Dr. started anesthesia and (lidocaine was administered I would think that modifier 74 would be more appropriate.  You would need to apply V64.3 for procedure not carried out for other reasons in order to get the proper reimbursement .  



Alonna Owens, CPC-H
Tallahassee Memorial Healthcare(alonna.owens@tmh.org)


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm billing out for the physician. Wouldn't 74 mod be for asc facility?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 24, 2009)

For discontinued surgical procedures I bill the -53 modifier on my physician's charge.  It's my understanding that the -73/-74 modifiers are reported by the outpatient/ASC facility for their related facility charges.

Julie, CPC


----------

